# Opening A G10?



## Watchgeek (May 15, 2013)

I've just acquired my first G10, a current (new) model. I decided not to risk buying a fake for my first example, which will be regularly used.

While I've no need to open it yet, I'm curious how it does open. The battery hatch is obvious but to work on the movement etc., I can see no way to remove the back. No "groove" for a case knife and no 'notches' suggesting a screw off back (nor the tiny grooves of a Rolex).

I'm delighted with the watch, my wife even approves. "Do they do a ladies model?" (She has small wrists.) was a sure sign of approval. I've been offering her a Rolex for 20+ years.

WG


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have no idea how the caseback comes off, but the watch should last for years if it's a new one without having to tamper with movement. The battery can be changed very easily by anyone.

These watches are one size fits all so to speak, so don't come any smaller.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As far as I know, the case backs are pressed on. Have a look around the seam with a loupe or powerful magnifying glass, or perhaps even a few extreme close ups with a digital camera on macro.

*Warning:* You will need a press to put the case back on again.

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Everything comes out through the front! The back does not come off


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> The back does not come off


Now that's just defeatism! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The back does not come off
> ...


I tried once in 2003 all I did was mess the watch up


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The back does come off, although I haven't been brave enough to experiment.

A G10 is too nice a watch for an amateur like me to mess with. There won't be much to see if you just want to look inside, just a very accurate ETA quartz watch movement that needs nothing other than a new cell/ battery when the one it has pegs out. If it works, leave it well alone, if it doesn't don't mess with it. Contact a specialist!

I leave any G10 servicing to Roy, if needed.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My '06 appears to pry off:










The general service issue 2000, for the RAF, didn't have a battery hatch and the backs had to be Re and Re'd.










Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well it might come off Stan but the one I tried resisted all efforts :lol:

Unlike this one

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=82976


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Well it might come off Stan but the one I tried resisted all efforts :lol:
> 
> Unlike this one
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=82976


I know what you mean John, I was a "soft handed" potter, but not unused to splitting a stubborn ball joint"with a lump "hommer". Or a thick head. 

I wouldn't be that aggressive with a watch, and the fact that a G10 resisted your "miners determination" is a testament to it's strength, but more so to your good judgement. :wink1:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No need to be aggressive, just drill and place charges.

Oh dynamite, what can't you do? :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a Precista G10 from Eddie Platts and it is everything the CWC G10 should be. Unfortunately Eddie stopped making it but I have found it to streets ahead of the CWC.



Watchgeek said:


> I've just acquired my first G10, a current (new) model. I decided not to risk buying a fake for my first example, which will be regularly used.
> 
> While I've no need to open it yet, I'm curious how it does open. The battery hatch is obvious but to work on the movement etc., I can see no way to remove the back. No "groove" for a case knife and no 'notches' suggesting a screw off back (nor the tiny grooves of a Rolex).
> 
> ...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ghostdog said:


> I have a Precista G10 from Eddie Platts and it is everything the CWC G10 should be.


Please elaborate.

Later,

William


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Is the cwc mechanical the same,ie out through the front i am dying to see the movmt of my watch.Best ask a pro.. .ian


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

zentsuji2 said:


> Is the cwc mechanical the same,ie out through the front i am dying to see the movmt of my watch.Best ask a pro.. .ian


The 70's "W10" models were front loaders. Ones of this style:



















*Photos nicked from the Interweb.

Later,

William


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

How do you get the glass off is it a special tool,and is takng the wimder out and replacing it a no no for a noob ,i just want to see the inside to see the workmanship,but not at the cost of damaging it.Thanks for the heads up i collect pocket knives and you have saved some old blades,.regards.ianb.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There is a tool for removing and installing the crystal. I'm not sure how the stem comes off, it is likely some sort of split stem. You will need the proper tools anyway.

Later,

William


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

CWC G10 has a snap back.

The acrylic crystal is held in with a compression spring.

If you want to know what the movement looks like, its a eta955114 (or at least my RN 1990 Model is anyway).

As for one for the wife. She'll have to have one the same size as yours, but the number of colours the NATO straps come in is limitless.

But, does anyone know who gets these issued. I've done loads of work for the Army over the years and don't recall ever seeing a serving soldier wearing one.


----------

